
Show HN: Train a Convolutional Neural Nets Using Multi-Party Computation - williamtrask
https://blog.openmined.org/training-cnns-using-spdz/
======
williamtrask
Code:
[https://github.com/koenvanderveen/privateml/blob/master/imag...](https://github.com/koenvanderveen/privateml/blob/master/image_analysis/Convnet.ipynb)

------
lucaslopes
Excellent tutorial!

